# 12 round of Clomid and they want me to have another?



## melanie_1983 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am currently on my 12round of Clomid. Although i havent had them month after month as i took 3 months then got pregnant but sadly m/c at 6 weeks  Then i had another 6 months. Now they have put me on Metformin as i have insulin resistant PCOS and i am on my 12 round of Clomid with scans and HCG injections now. I feel like giving up. I thought you were only allowed 12 lots of clomid because it can do something to your ovaries? is this right?

I'm sick and tired of this Clomid and the monthly visits to the hospital for scans and injections and wondered how much longer they are going to give me the clomid because it is obviously not working. I am having monthly internal ultrasound scans which are showing i produce 3 follicles, but 2 good ones on the 50mg dose so they dont want to raise my dosage. Why is nothing happening then 

I just feel so sad at the moment and am off work with anxiety and depression and just wanted to get it off my chest more than anything. Why are the hospital keep on putting my body through this hormone treatment when it isnt working. I cant understand. I think i need to take a break from it all for a while. I go for my scan tommorrow and then they want to try another month of clomid with HCG, then HCG alone without the clomid and then i think i am going to take a year out. I just feel so sad and empty at the moment.   

Sorry to go on! Just wanted a little shoulder to cry on thats all
Baby dust to you all
Mel xxx


----------



## travelgirl (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi Mel, I'm starting my 8th continuous round of clomid and I know how you feel, I asked my doc how long I could have it for and he said indefinately, I don't like the sound of that either. My advise to you is to take a complete break form ttc, get yourself back to you! I have just had 2 weeks in Cyprus and I forgot about all this crap and I feel so much better, nearly normal! It's only when I took myself off this crazy roundabout for a bit , did I realise that it was just consuming me too much. Anyway hope this helps, good luck chick, whatever you decide,

Helen


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Im currently on my 14th cycle of clomid of 15 and I could have had another 3 months worth if I had wanted.

Why not ask your consultant if you can move onto injectibles?  Thats the next step for me while I wait on IUI.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hiya,

Yes it can do something, it can cause ovarian cancer and the risk is much higher after taking 12 rounds of clomid. This is why most cons will not give you anymore than that. Infact, I have just been told I can only have a maximum of 6 rounds. This is possibly cos i also have endometriosis and clomid seems to have made my choc cyst regrow  
My Aunt had fertility treatment, not totally sure which drugs, she eventually had 2 lads but never got to see them grow up cos she died of ovarian cancer! Obviously, this does worry me taking clomid esp as they said it was the fert drugs that caused it!!  

So, please discuss this with your fert specialist. Also, i have read that if clomid is going to work it does so within the first 6 months - although lots of ladies here have concieved well past that time span (so pinch of salt need on that one??).

I dont want to worry you, but just thought best to mention all this?? Hope you agree.


Good luck..  Jo xx


----------



## melanie_1983 (Apr 14, 2006)

Thankyou very much for the replies
I have just been back to see my specialist and he found six follicles this time which i normally produce 3 all on one side. this is what it said

left ovary =21mm, 17mm, 17mm
Right ovary=21mm, 10mm, 10mm
They still gave me the HCG injection and said that if you was to get caught this month you were at risk of twins. This is at day 11 by the way.
He has told me to carry on with my Clomid for another 3 months. I have told him that i need to take a break and he said that carry on with the clomid but dont come in for the follicular checking and then at least you havnt got the hospital to deal with. Its alright him saying that but he doesnt understand how much this is taking out of me and my DP. Sorry for getting mad
Anyway. I'm hoping after this month i can take a little break and he wants to see me in August so it gives me at least 3 months to take a well deserved rest

Baby dust to you all
Melanie xxx


----------



## missminogue (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi Mel
Sorry to hear your feeling so down.
Have you tried taking a high dose of Vitamin C with your Clomid? I have read some research that suggested it may potentiate the action of the Clomid, as well as having other fertility benefits.
We gave it a go, as our Clomid cycles had been disappointing, and on the first month I took it we got a BFP! Which we are still shocked about, having an appointment in June to discuss IVF / ICSI.
Its just a thought, you may want to give it a go?


----------



## melanie_1983 (Apr 14, 2006)

missminogue said:


> Hi Mel
> Sorry to hear your feeling so down.
> Have you tried taking a high dose of Vitamin C with your Clomid? I have read some research that suggested it may potentiate the action of the Clomid, as well as having other fertility benefits.
> We gave it a go, as our Clomid cycles had been disappointing, and on the first month I took it we got a BFP! Which we are still shocked about, having an appointment in June to discuss IVF / ICSI.
> Its just a thought, you may want to give it a go?


Congratulations with your great news. I havent tried any Vitamin C but will definetely think about giving it a go. I am on CD 23 now so only have 5 more days to wait until i know whether the witch (AF) has arrived. I will be starting my 13th round of Clomid this month if i get a bfn. but dont need to go to the hospital as they know i am responding well to the clomid by producing at least 4 follicles each round or this month it was 6 but i will give the vit C a go. I will do anything really. I eat alot of oranges anyway and drink alot of pure orange juice. Do you still think i will need to take Tablets.

Thanks for your help and congrats again missminogue
Melanie xxx


----------



## missminogue (Apr 29, 2006)

I was also eating oranges / drinking orange juice, but I took the Vit C tablets too.
The recommendation is 1000mg, and I took it from Day 2 when I began my Clomid, throughout the cycle.


----------

